# Gaseous Emissions from Electrolytic Recovery



## Fever (Apr 1, 2007)

Steve-

Your videos and your narrations are brilliant! I have learned so much from them, and I am beginning to construct my own cell based on your parameters.

One question I do have is, what are the gasses being given off during the reverse electoplate process? I've noticed you do all of these processes in your workshop, with the doors and windows open. You often mention the smell of the various reactions. I know the Nitric fumes are deadly, but what about the fumes from the cell procedure?

By the way, I think it's incredibly noteworthy and responsible of you that you tell everyone to check the MSDS's for all of these chemicals and by-products. It's just another feather in your very professional cap!  

Thanks!

Fever


----------



## lazersteve (Apr 2, 2007)

Fever,

It woud irresponsible for me NOT to warn everyone here about the potential dangers involved in this sort of hobby. My conscience wouldn't let me sleep at night if I didn't. Thank you for your compliments.

The fumes from the cell are pretty much nil unless you get a bad connection on the anode and arcing occurs. There is a very slight sulfur odor with normal operation. Keep the cell covered when not in use. Sulfuric acid is not very volatile (doesn't evaporate well), the water in Sulfuric will distill off with heat but the acid itself will not. If arcing occurs the acid will break down into more volatile components and produce other gases which are more hazardous. Just be sure your connections are solid without any loose or corroded joints and you'll be ok. If you hear a buzzing noise from the anode lead you most likely have a poor connection, this is sometimes accompanied by a small arc or tiny wisps of smoke. You should address these immediately as they can shorten the life of your charger and produce the other gases. Excessive heating in the anode leads is also a sign of poor continuity.

Steve


----------



## Noxx (Apr 2, 2007)

I think the bubbles that comes out are Hydrogen. So you don't have to worry too much.


----------



## macfixer01 (Aug 28, 2007)

Noxx said:


> I think the bubbles that comes out are Hydrogen. So you don't have to worry too much.




Well yes and no. Remember the Hindenburg? I had the same concern about what the bubbles mentioned were, and I assume they would likely be hydrogen at one electrode and oxygen at the other. Hydrogen being a lighter than air gas one would expect it to float away. I wouldn't want any quantity of it collecting though, especially with the likely event of a spark from one of the clips being so close by. All that being said it probably isn't much to worry about since the cell is not enclosed and is typically used in a ventilated area.

macfixer01


----------



## goldsilverpro (Aug 30, 2007)

Hydrogen gas is always created at the inert cathode. Although it is the lightest gas, it will still build up, as it does from a car battery. Just use a fan to disperse it.


----------



## Irons (Sep 19, 2007)

It's good to keep the room well ventilated.

When I was young and foolish, I tried making an electrolytic cell to break down water into Hydrogen and Oxygen. After a couple of hours of operation, my poor old Selenium rectifier stack gave up the ghost and ignited the Oxygen and Hydrogen, converting them back to water with an instantaneous release of all that energy I worked so hard to put into it.

It blew out two windows in my bedroom. My Mother was unfazed, she called upstairs to as if everything was ok. "Yeah Ma, just a little accident with my experiment."

Once or twice a Month, there would be a bang or smoke pouring from my bedroom.

Now, i'm just an old fool.

The fizzing of the hydrogen gas at the Cathode will atomize some Sulphuric Acid. Most will settle back into the solution. If you put a bit of Copper nearby, you will begin to see blue Copper Sulphate begin to form from the aerosolized H2SO4. 
Soak some paper towels in Baking Soda and let them dry then staple them to a piece of cardboard as a shroud around the Cathode, this will catch almost all of it.

If you have expensive apparatus that might be sensitive to corrosion, best not keep them in the same room.


----------

